# African Dwarf Frogs



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw them in the petshop, they are pretty nice. i must order a book about them from amazon, also they sell small white frogs, i wonder what they are?
I think I would like to have two frogs, what tank size would be good?
one gallon per frong seems small. and would they enjoy a water free area to sit on? like maybe a piece of wood attaced above the water level?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

a 10 gallon would be great for african dwarf frogs.. u cud put maybe even 3 in there.

the white frogs could be albino dwarfs or albino clawed frogs


----------



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

wow ok so about a 40 liter tank, tanks


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh a ten gallon would suffice 2 or 3 of them and they will not need a water free area, although they do like to hide in caves and dark areas so supply them with one of those


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

A 10 gallon could hold more than 2 or 3. I would say you could get 5 or 6 in there. They only reach about an inch to an inch and a half in size. And there is no such thing as albino dwarfs. What you saw were albino clawed frogs. They can get up to 8-9 inches and would need a much larger aquarium.


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Agreed with RNJ Punk you can put 5 or 6 in a 10 gallon. Give or take with what else you may have in your tank. If you just want a pair in by themselves a 5 gallon would be fine. From what I've heard they can be messier so may need more frequent water changes. I have 2 in with 2 cories and guppies. They are completely aquatic so no need for a log or terrain. They are pretty blind so you want to make sure you see them eat. When I first had mine I was worried about this. I feed them frozen blood worms but thaw them in a shot glass before feeding (safer for all tank mates tummies  ). But even though they will sit right on top of their food and peck at nothing (did I mention blind lol ). They seem to manage after awhile and their bellies will be very full. That's another reason I only feed them once a week is that they will eat and eat and eat. So very fat looking frogs is okay I used to get afraid they would get sick or die because they'd be huge. But they seem fine on that feeding regimen.

Oh and stay away from the clawed frogs. I've heard they are pretty much nightmares they'll eat your fish and even each other if they can. I've seen frogs labeled "Large African dwarf frogs" at Petsmart and stayed clear just in case. Now that I think about it "large" and "dwarf" kind of cancel each other out lol. Anyway I think you can tell between the two true ADF's have webbed hands with no claws. So if you see claws steer clear. ADF's stay tiny their bodies are only an inch or so they are very cute and entertaining I highly recommend them 

*EDIT:* Also forgot to add also agreed with RJN Punk they do like to hide. I have a little rock cave I made and then has a tiny terra cotta pot that they sometimes lay in. But they really like to crawl in deep and hide. So that is important so they feel safe. Don't worry though they come out a lot and are very active so they won't hide all the time.

Here's my little area they live in.

This first is the best shot, but in the second you can see how the java moss has grown out. They like to lay on it too it's funny. They look dead sometimes but they are usually just in their "Zen moment" lol.

Oh and please ignore the obnoxiously bright yellow. I was picturing it more pastel. I'm changing that soon. And the breeder tank (the fry) we saved from the frogs. Although I'm sure they got a few lol.


----------



## girlie4bubbles (Apr 13, 2009)

is there any certain fish that likes to pick on these little guys?
i plan to get two or so for my 29g tank but i'm not sure what to put with them yet.
i dont wanna get anything that will hurt him?
i've read they get along with almost anything since they stay near the bottom.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh if you look at my sig these things get along with ADF and visa versa.


----------



## j0greene (Sep 9, 2009)

What about a pictus cat? I think mine has eaten fish, would it be okay with the frogs? About how much do they cost, at like petsmart?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know if a Pictus catfish would eat it, but you can get African Dwarf Frogs at Petsmart for only like 2 or 3 dollars each.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 4 ADFs in a 15 gal with 1 Bristlenose pleco and 2 clown plecos. Live plants (BNs do not eat plants, only the algae growing on it), gravel substrate, 2 caves and 2 pieces of driftwoood. The 3 plecos let the frogs crawl all over them. I have had this set up for about 5 years and it works well. It is a little overstocked but I do large weekly water changes. You would be ok with 4-5 ADFs, 1 BN and/or one clown pleco in a 15 gal. The main concern I have is that the frogs need to go to the surface to get air. A 29 gal is a little tall for them. I think a 20 long would be ideal. Also the frogs need frozen bloodworms several times each week (it is their main diet) and you need to make sure they get their share. They are very slow in finding their food and eating, so you should really only mix them with slower critters (i.e. apple snails) or fish that prefer a different diet, like the clown pleco (a real driftwood eater/herbivore or a BNs, also a wood eater and omnivore heavy on the vegetarian side). Small corys, like pandas may also work if you make sure some of the bloodworms are dropped in front of the frogs at feeding time. My pandas (in a different tank) are faster in finding food then my frogs but much slower then tetras etc.


----------



## gupsmith (Nov 6, 2009)

*I just got a frog too*

I bought the XL ADF that petsmart has and I think it is indeed a dwarf frog not a clawed frog.It has webbed front feet with no claws and the tiny flat head with small eyes.It is at least 2" long and has a nice fat belly.I was going to get the small ones but they looked emaciated and the XL ones were eating bloodworms like crazy in the store tank so I knew they are eating well.I wanted to get some blackworms for my frog but could not find any and the live cultures online of them are so expensive, seems silly to buy that for one frog.My frog is doing well, active and I feed him frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp every other day.He almost needs to be fed by hand though, or he can't seem to find it on his own.He and the mystery snail and ghost shrimp make for an interesting little tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)




----------

